# Bp Space Pod#2



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Howdy Guys.

Well here is a look at my other Project.
My Seond Moebius Space Pod.

I just wanted to show you guys how cool this kit looks with Voodo Fx's Lighting kit. I think you'll agree it really brings the Model to life.

One of the things that Impressed me was Randy used Leds that Look like Incandescent Bulbs...The look of the actual Film Miniature:thumbsup:

The model is still under construction, However the Lighting Package is Secure in the Model and I thought you guys would be Interested...

First a few Pics...







..And a link to a You Tube Video...


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Very very nice! Gotta put lights in mine! Great job BP!

MMM


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Look great. 

Nice job once again BP :thumbsup:


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

Very, very cool.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Holy cow.It's impressive and then some.:woohoo:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Again I humbly Thank you my Friends

It's still under construction with some scratch Building to be done etc.. But the Lights make all the difference(to me)!!

Again, Randy has done a great Job on this little Light Kit:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

...And Moebius has made a great super accurate Fun to build kit..

A total WIN...*WIN, WIN !SITUATION:woohoo:*


----------



## Dr. Pretorius (Nov 17, 2000)

That is so cool!

The video really sells it.

Coolness.


----------



## jwrjr (Oct 31, 2003)

That is the issue with a "moving" lighting effect - a photo doesn't do it justice. A video is needed.


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

Looks amazing,my friend! I'm working on a project with one of Randys(Voodoo FX) new lighting kits.alex


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Ron Gross said:


> Very, very cool.


 
Thanks Ron!!

Comming from you it means a Lot to me!

I love your art work and your Scratch -Built Jupiter Two!!(I keep the scale Modeler two issues handy for reference!!):thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

falcon49xxx said:


> Looks amazing,my friend! I'm working on a project with one of Randys(Voodoo FX) new lighting kits.alex


 
And thank you Sir!!!

Randy's stuff is top Notch and affordable! Made by a Guy who DOES THIS STUFF FOR A LIVING in Movies and such!!

Ya Can't beat it:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## jwrjr (Oct 31, 2003)

He has a guy on the east coast (more or less) who designs the electronics for him. Essentially a two-man operation with Randy as the leader.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Welcome to HobbyTalk Ron ! OUTSTANDING WORK BP
Bert


----------



## abacero (Oct 24, 2005)

It's amazing!!! A masterpeiece!!! A good motivation to start working on mine...


Best regards,

Alberto



_"There are always possibilities".- Spock_


----------

